# WOW!!!!  Orisnal flash games website....



## kleenex (Mar 20, 2005)

http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/

I have tried a bunch of games from this website and I am very very very impressed at the quality of the games including the sound and music as well.

GREAT GREAT SITE!!!


----------



## chesterchippy (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the review. I bookmarked it and look forward to having some time to check it out.


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 20, 2005)

And addictive!  Thanks!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow!   I agree! Great games! Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

This was the perfect post to find this morning.  4 am and I'm wide awake...ugh!  Thanks for the fun.


----------

